# Red bump on Tilapia's lip?



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

http://imgur.com/aw3Wmvs,LJIyfw3

Can someone help me identify what this red bump is?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I no help in ID'ing what it is, but if you add some aquarium salt it may help to heal it.


----------



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

I added some salt but not enough for all the water in the tank, I wasn't sure if I needed to put that much


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I usually add about 1 tablespoon per gallon. When doing a water change then I add 1 tablespoon to the gallon of water to be added. Don't add any if you are just topping off the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It might help, but probably won't.
It's possibly a cyst which formed around a broken blood vessel.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

I looked around at tilapia disease websites that were credible, I didn't see any disease that matched the picture. Like Elliott225 said, try using some aquarium salt, but I'd say TheOldSalt is probably right, and to just let it heal on its own.


----------

